# دخان ابيض متقطعمن السيارة



## M_S_H (1 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

انا طالب في استراليا

اشتريت لي سياره نوع موتسيبيشي فيرادا 2000

الاحظ بعض الاحيان لما اشغل السياره بعد لحظات يطلع دخان ابيض وبعدبن يختفي

وبعض الاحيان وانا امشي با الشارع واقف عن الاشاره يطلع دخان ابيض كثيف بس مو كميهةكبيره يعني على خفيف وينقطع

ملاحظةترا الشي هذا يحصل بعض الاحيان

الحراره طبيعيه والاديتر يبدو انه مو ناقص وزيت المكينه ايضا موناقص كذالك

بس فيه ملاحظة
ما ادري انا موسوس ولا يبدولي انه ماء الادايتر فحصت على اصبعي حسيت فيه نوعا ما من اللزوجه هل الشي ذا طبيعي يعني مو زي الماء العادي لما تلمسه


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (1 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
السيارة بحاجة الى تبديل حوافظ الصمامات على رأس المحرك


----------



## M_S_H (1 يونيو 2009)

ممكن تشرح اكثر.............


----------



## commander 15 (1 يونيو 2009)

m_s_h قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> انا طالب في استراليا
> 
> ...


 
اما من ناحية اللزوجة في ماء التبريد فهذا طبيعي في سائل التبريد 
من ناحية الدخان فهل عندما يخرج الدخان يكون مصحوبا باهتزازفي المحرك ام لا
ارجوا الافادة


----------



## M_S_H (1 يونيو 2009)

لا لا يوجد اهتزاز كل شي تمام حت عزم السياره مظبوووط ولا فيه اي تهريبات زيوت


----------



## M_S_H (1 يونيو 2009)

نقطة اضافية
اليوم شغلة السيارة لم احتمة طبيعي طلع دخان ابيض والسيارة واقفة لما حركت السياره اختفى الدخان 
يعني وانا ماشي مافيه دخان بعض الاحين لما اقف عند الاشاره يطلع دخان شوي متقطع ويختفي
لما وقفت السيارة في مواقف السوبر ماركت دعست على البانزين قوه ما طلع دخان 
بس لما رحت للشكمان لقيت فيه شوية نقط موية

طبعا كم سبق الحراره طبيعيه والاديتر مو ناقص والزيت مو ناقص كمان


----------



## ديدين (1 يونيو 2009)

أظن أنه يوجد صمام أو بعض الصمامات (valves) الموجودة في أعلى غرفة الإحتراق تضيع كمية صغيرة من الزيت من فوق إلى داخل غرفة الإحتراق.
و الله أعلم و أحكم.


----------



## نابلسي (1 يونيو 2009)

يوجد خلل في راس المحرك كما قال سابقا ولكن في 
كاسكيت راس المحرك (محروق) ويجب تبديله وتصليح راس المحرك لا السيارة مستقبلا 
سوف تصبح درجة حراتها اعلى(السيارة تحمى).


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (1 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اعتقد في البداية وقبل الحكم ولجعل تحديد العطل مظبوط يجب تغيير زيت المحرك لاحتمال ان الزيت الموجود قديم وذو لزوجة اقل من القياسية او نوعيته غير جيدة وكذلك تغيير مصفي الزيت اي الفلتر في نفس الوقت وعند ذلك اذا لم تختفي هذه الحالة يجب ترشيح احتمال وجود خلل في غطاء كتلة الاسطوانات وتتمثل في الربل المحيط لاحدى الصمامات


----------



## اسامة القاسى (2 يونيو 2009)

اخى الحبيب : اللون الابيض للعادم يدل على عدم حدوث احتراق كامل للوقود بسسب تاخر عملية الحقن وبالتالى لانك تقول ان هذا يحدث فى حالتين : 1- بداية تشغيل السيارة 2- اثناء التوقف فى الاشارة بعد الحركة 
اذن لابد من ضبط التاكيهات حتى يتم ضبط وقت الحقن لحرق الشحنة كاملة وهناك احتمال ان يكون هذا الدخان طبيعى لانة يختفى كما تقول بعد لحظات من بداية التشغيل لننا كما نعلم عند بداية التشغيل يدخل الوقود لغرفة الاحتراق بكمية كبيرة لتسخين المحرك وتهيئتة للحركة والله اعلم


----------



## marfi (3 يونيو 2009)

أخي العزيز : أولاً مبروك السيارة
ثانياً : موضوع هذا الدخان عادي جداُ و لا يدل على أي شيء و إن دل على شيء فهو نضافة المحرك و جودته
و أوكد لك بأن هذا الشيْ لا يحدث إلى لمحركات البنزين الجيدة (النظيفة) و يحدث فقط أول التشغيل أو عند الوقوف على أن يكون الجو بارداً


----------

